# john deer lawn tractor 285 no spark won,t start



## smashfoot (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a john deer 285 that i just bought. It ran fine for afew mowing then quit. Went to jd dealer and told him my problem . It has no spark, i have a jd model 240 so i started changing a few parts . first i switched the seat safety switch,next, the pto switch, next the key switch next the ignition relay next, the pto relay, i put a jumper wire on the transmission neutral switch,i took a wire pulled out the spark plug and wrapped it around the threads and ran the other end to the block to ground it, and still no spark. Before i changed these items the dealer said it was the pulsers so i bought and put them on. IT started right up i thought problem solved, but then it quit. so here i am nothing runs like a deer!!!!!! when they run. my only other thought would be maybe the ignition moduel. anybody have any other ideas what to do????:4-dontkno


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

What motor is on it?


----------



## smashfoot (Jun 26, 2011)

It is a kawasaki FD590v, and it has 624 hours on it .


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm honestly not 100% sure as I'm not familiar with Kawasaki engines. Have you tried over at Mytractorforum.com? They have a John Deere specific section in the lawn tractor area and those guys know everything. Really helped me out when my 216 had issues.


----------

